# Pilot Nib Kitless Pen



## takayuki_sz (Jul 17, 2020)

PILOT nib Kitless Pen.
 The body and cap, the other parts are ebonite, and the section is wood.


----------



## magpens (Jul 17, 2020)

That is a rather different design !!!

I like it !! . Thank you for showing !!!

What type of wood did you use ?


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 17, 2020)

That’s really nice. I like how the section contrasts with the cap and body


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 17, 2020)

magpens said:


> That is a rather different design !!!
> 
> I like it !! . Thank you for showing !!!
> 
> What type of wood did you use ?


Thank you 
wood is quince wood burl.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 17, 2020)

Great work.


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 17, 2020)

Penultimate said:


> That’s really nice. I like how the section contrasts with the cap and body
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



Thank you very much. I wanted this balance and made it from feedholder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 17, 2020)

Jim15 said:


> Great work.



Thank you [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Bruche (Jul 17, 2020)

Really like how you made that cap fit just the nib! Might have to try that one of these days...


----------



## Valleyboy (Jul 18, 2020)

Very smart. Great job.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 18, 2020)

Fred Bruche said:


> Really like how you made that cap fit just the nib! Might have to try that one of these days...


Thank you 
I had a hard time.


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 18, 2020)

Valleyboy said:


> Very smart. Great job.
> 
> Cheers
> Ash


Thank you 
I eagerly wanted to achieve this balance.


----------



## northway (Jul 18, 2020)

That's a really interesting design. Is the wood from a normal fruiting Quince or is it an ornamental type?


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 19, 2020)

northway said:


> That's a really interesting design. Is the wood from a normal fruiting Quince or is it an ornamental type?



Thank you [emoji16]

ornamental type …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierre--- (Jul 24, 2020)

Great pen indeed!
So you just took a Pilot feed, but how did you thread it ? I thought the Pilot threading dimensions was rather hard to find...


----------



## takayuki_sz (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you.  I custom built the Reverse Tap 5/16 .  But I decided to use the feed.


Pierre--- said:


> Great pen indeed!
> So you just took a Pilot feed, but how did you thread it ? I thought the Pilot threading dimensions was rather hard to find...


----------

